# farfalla ....volevo chiederti



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2015)

View attachment 10949
come le vedi queste?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2015)

strepitose anche se senza plateau mi sa che ora di sera avrei due zampogne al posto dei piedi


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2015)

il massimo della scomodità....ma sono proprio belle!


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2015)

stupende, bellissime, eleganti. Immagino scomode, ma strepitose :up::up:


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

lei ha un bel collo del piede. Non troppo pronunciato, ma giusto quanto serve per dare una bella linea alla gamba. Ci vuole anche il piede adatto per certe scarpe. 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

Vero, piedi bellissimi. Non so quanto fotoscioppati, ma davvero sexy


----------



## ologramma (28 Novembre 2015)

sempre apprezzato le scarpe con tacco altissimo , fa cambiare l'assetto della donna e mette in evidenza il lato b e il seno, difatti se uno ha modo di toccare o accarezzare il lato b si sente la tensione dei muscoli , invece per il seno è una cosa scontata dato che per equilibrare il baricentro si tende a tirarlo fuori,
Volevo solo dire che è un piacere guardarvi con scarpe altissime ne acquistate eleganza e siete sexi


----------

